# stinPlanning a few charters this summer



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello all : We will be down in Destin several times this summer. As of right now we know we want to do a charter in August (12th) and again in October. We have mostly done bottom trips up to 12 hours in the past but this year we want to do something a little more involved. 

We would like to do some bottomfishing to fill our coolers back home with trigger, snapper, grouper etc (sorry - don't like AJ), but we would also prefer more trolling.

Can someone give me some ideas for the perfect trip in August and what will be most common in season.

Also - boat availability and info would be nice.

Thx

Pat


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

August is a wonderful time to fish for offshore pelagics off the Destin coast. White marlin Dolphin and Wahoo will be plentyful this year as they are already showing up in good numbers. I wouldnt bother bottom fishing in August Snapper will be closed Grouper will be deeper that you want to bother with and its just to hot to bother with unless you are interested in a 24 hour trip Mingos are accessaible and bite readily at night along with cubera and blacks snapper if you already have 6 people to go give the Mother lode a call in Destin.


----------

